
TerminusDB: 'Like Git, but for data' [pdf] - LukeEF
https://github.com/terminusdb/terminusdb-server/blob/dev/docs/whitepaper/terminusdb.pdf
======
LukeEF
TerminusDB (open source graph DB) had a 'Show HN' article a couple of months
ago - since then work has focused on the delivery of collaborative Git-like
functionality for the DB. I thought the community might be interested in this
white paper (a bit CS heavy, but this is probably the right place for that).

We want to enable the types of CI/CD used extensively in software engineering
to be used with data. Terminus 2.0 allows for the whole suite of revision
control features: branch, merge, squash, rollback, blame, and time-travel. We
are building a TerminusHub server linking TerminusDBs and allowing users to
collaborate. The idea is to build a decentralized tool for version control of
structured data. It will be offline-first, reliable, private, efficient and
collaborative, but also to provide a Hub server if users don't want to spin up
their own.

